
‘Strange pneumonia’ seen in Lombardy in November, leading Italian doctor says - chewz
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3076334/coronavirus-strange-pneumonia-seen-lombardy-november-leading
======
aazaa
Consider the source and also consider that this story has appeared nowhere in
the Western press.

~~~
DarthGhandi
The "source" is based in Hong Kong and is routinely writing articles that
harshly criticize China.

I'm not sure you understand much about them apart from a certain word in the
name that has triggered such a response.

> appeared nowhere in the Western press

Took me 3 seconds of searching to find this was originally from US based NPR
on Thursday interviewing The Lancet author and the South China Morning Post
was simply repeating it verbatim.

Plenty of other places on the internet to stir up jingoism, please don't do it
here.

[https://www.npr.org/transcripts/817974987](https://www.npr.org/transcripts/817974987)

